# New to travel trailer



## Lovemydj (Aug 19, 2021)

Just bought a 2006 Trail Cruiser 23QB by Trail-Lite. Of course there is no manual nor papers.
I need to know is there a book or information that I can get to begin to go through my trailer to check things out and make sure things operate correctly?
Also I need a few parts, such as new cushions for dinette, etc. where is the best place to start looking?


----------

